# Vaginal prolapse when pregnant doe lays down?



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Our doe is heavy bred and is due sometime in the next 10 days. When she lays down it looks like she has a small prolapse, but when she's standing it goes away.

Do I need to do anything about this? Will it prevent kids from being able to come out? 

Thanks! Picture to show how wide she is. I haven't been able to get a picture of the prolapse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK, as long as it is going back in on it's own.

You will have to watch closely and when she does go into pushing labor, you will have to see if it is coming out. 
If it is, wash up and gently push it back it, flat handed do not push hard, she may try to push against you, wait for her to stop, then gently push it back in and see if you can feel a baby at the door. 
It is easy to tear her, by pushing a hole in the prolapse. causing her to bleed out, so be very careful. 
If it is out when she gets up, she cannot pee. Lying down or up, she cannot deliver her babies if it is out.


----------

